
Tech Giants Vow to Tackle Online Hate Speech Within 24 Hours - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-31/tech-giants-vow-to-tackle-online-hate-speech-within-24-hours
======
746F7475
Why are people so easily offended these days? why can't they just filter out
the comments based on their content (like I do for example) instead of forcing
their "safe spaces" on rest of us.

